# Sub w/ or w/o built in EQ



## PorTony (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello,
I'm struggling with whether to buy (2) subs with built in EQ -vs- w/o. My budget is around $ 1500.00 - $ 1800.00 for the two subs. Do I buy a sub, ...i.e. a Velodyne with built in DSP / EQ or do I buy a model without a built in EQ and purchase a separate EQ device, i.e. Antimode 8033.
Some details - I want a small footprint sub. My room is only 14' x 15' x 9' ceiling.

Thank you,
Tony


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you using an AVR with built in room EQ, like Audyssey?


----------



## PorTony (Dec 23, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Are you using an AVR with built in room EQ, like Audyssey?


Yes, Yamaha 2010


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The Antimode 8033 has a great reputation, but it is a "black box" solution. There is no GUI to give indication of what has been changed. Also, I believe that the settings cannot be tweaked by the user. It is rather expensive, as well.

What model is your Yamaha AVR, and what subwoofers are you considering?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue with YAPO on Yamaha is it does not eq lower than 60Hz if memory serves so a sub with some sort of EQ is a good idea. Two of the SVS PB12 NSDs would be a great choice.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> The issue with YAPO on Yamaha is it does not eq lower than 60Hz if memory serves so a sub with some sort of EQ is a good idea.


Agreed, many AVR's are limited in their bass management capabilities.


----------



## PorTony (Dec 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The issue with YAPO on Yamaha is it does not eq lower than 60Hz if memory serves so a sub with some sort of EQ is a good idea. Two of the SVS PB12 NSDs would be a great choice.


Thank you,
The PB12 would not be a good choice for me. I'm looking for a smaller footprint sub(s) w/ no port.


----------



## phantom52 (Feb 12, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The issue with YAPO on Yamaha is it does not eq lower than 60Hz if memory serves so a sub with some sort of EQ is a good idea. Two of the SVS PB12 NSDs would be a great choice.


I thought that the Yamaha Aventage models 2000/3000 and the 2010/3010 eq'd subs down to 33Hz. Still an outboard Eq of some brand may be better. Also consider setting up that 2010 the "old" manual way with a Rat Shack meter. I would try both ways to see which works better for you. It would seem that maybe another option is to call SVS and let them suggest a sub(s) for your room. Very helpful and won't steer you wrong. I wanted two of the SB12NSD's also for my setup and was lead to believe that the PB12+ was a much better option. So far it has performed perfectly. You can also go to their site and use their Merlin program to determine what sub will work the best for your speakers. Good luck and enjoy whatever sub you end with.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

PorTony said:


> Thank you,
> The PB12 would not be a good choice for me. I'm looking for a smaller footprint sub(s) w/ no port.


Then one of these would be great in your situation.


phantom52 said:


> I thought that the Yamaha Aventage models 2000/3000 and the 2010/3010 eq'd subs down to 33Hz. Still an outboard Eq of some brand may be better.


Thats very possible with the different implementations of YAPO and other room EQ providers its hard to follow but even 33Hz is still not low enough to get decent results.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

PorTony said:


> Thank you,
> The PB12 would not be a good choice for me. I'm looking for a smaller footprint sub(s) w/ no port.


How small of a footprint? The Rythmik F15HP is a little smaller and is a sealed design.
http://www.rythmikaudio.com/F15HP_specs.html

Otherwise check out the SVS SB-13-PLUS.
http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/s...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=10&category_id=6

Even better, build a TC Sounds LMS Ultra5400 subwoofer, power it with a Behrginer EP4000 and EQ with a Behringer 1124p. Said subwoofer will best the others recommended here IMO.


----------

